# Oh Nikki, you're so fine, you're so fine you blow my mind, hey Nikki!



## beeb

(I'm a lot older than most of you, aren't I?  )

Anyway, I'm hunting for a Nikki, which I wanted back in.....2006-ish? Would you show me yours? I see a few on resale sites that look nice but I'm not trying to start a hoard of bags again so I want to be sure what I want! Probably something bold, but I just love the look of the Nikki in all colors! I was always a hobo bag kinda girl. Until I got my Cupid recently, all of my leather bags were neutral, which is funny since I used to collect the super bright bags back in the day! There's a really beautiful color one I saved but I think it's a Mini and I am a dyed in the wool over-packer!


----------



## Antonia

LOL, I used to love that song!  Toni Basil!!  I have 3 Nikkis at the moment.  I don't plan on adding any others because my bag of choice is the MAB.  I'll post pics later.....


----------



## Skittle

Here are some of mine: Purple Crinkled Patent, Envy, Leaf, Stonewash Blue and Wine.


----------



## JenJBS

Skittle said:


> Here are some of mine: Purple Crinkled Patent, Envy, Leaf, Stonewash Blue and Wine.
> 
> View attachment 4965171
> View attachment 4965172
> 
> View attachment 4965181
> View attachment 4965184
> 
> View attachment 4965191



Fabulous collection!


----------



## Skittle

JenJBS said:


> Fabulous collection!



Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Purple, black, 2 wine nikkis, green and brown.


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Here are some of mine: Purple Crinkled Patent, Envy, Leaf, Stonewash Blue and Wine.
> 
> View attachment 4965171
> View attachment 4965172
> 
> View attachment 4965181
> View attachment 4965184
> 
> View attachment 4965191


Envy and leaf are my favorites!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple, black, 2 wine nikkis, green and brown.



Excellent collection! Especially love your purple one!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Skittle said:


> Here are some of mine: Purple Crinkled Patent, Envy, Leaf, Stonewash Blue and Wine.
> 
> View attachment 4965171
> View attachment 4965172
> 
> View attachment 4965181
> View attachment 4965184
> 
> View attachment 4965191


They are all so pretty!! That leaf and sw blue nikkis ahhh I need to find lol


----------



## beeb

Skittle said:


> Here are some of mine: Purple Crinkled Patent, Envy, Leaf, Stonewash Blue and Wine.
> 
> View attachment 4965171
> View attachment 4965172
> 
> View attachment 4965181
> View attachment 4965184
> 
> View attachment 4965191


Oh hot dang


----------



## beeb

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple, black, 2 wine nikkis, green and brown.


So slouchy and rich colored!!!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Envy and leaf are my favorites!!



Thank you, I'm looking forward to seeing yours!


----------



## Skittle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple, black, 2 wine nikkis, green and brown.



Beautiful!  I need some of that yummy brown Nikki myself .


----------



## jennalovesbags

Skittle said:


> Here are some of mine: Purple Crinkled Patent, Envy, Leaf, Stonewash Blue and Wine.
> 
> View attachment 4965171
> View attachment 4965172
> 
> View attachment 4965181
> View attachment 4965184
> 
> View attachment 4965191



Oh the leaf is a personal fave. I’ve been jonesing for a green bag (as I always do, for whatever reason)


----------



## jennalovesbags

Here are all of mine, plus a deep red not pictured. I feel like it’s getting out of control again lol


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Oh the leaf is a personal fave. I’ve been jonesing for a green bag (as I always do, for whatever reason)


Yeah, something about that particular shade of green!!!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Here are all of mine, plus a deep red not pictured. I feel like it’s getting out of control again lol


Ohhh, what's the 4th one over?  It's gorgeous!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Ohhh, what's the 4th one over?  It's gorgeous!!



I’m not entirely sure. There are SO many grays. My search for FIG continues.


----------



## Skittle

jennalovesbags said:


> Here are all of mine, plus a deep red not pictured. I feel like it’s getting out of control again lol



So the fourth one is not FIG? It looks very nice.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Skittle said:


> So the fourth one is not FIG? It looks very nice.



No. I had it and sold it, like a huge dummy.

Here’s another from back in the day. I think it’s ebony.


----------



## Antonia

Here are my three Nikki bags....


----------



## ElectricBoots

Who makes this bag?


----------



## beeb

jennalovesbags said:


> Here are all of mine, plus a deep red not pictured. I feel like it’s getting out of control again lol


Wow, Jenna!!!


----------



## beeb

ElectricBoots said:


> Who makes this bag?


Hi! Rebecca Minkoff used to make this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> Here are all of mine, plus a deep red not pictured. I feel like it’s getting out of control again lol



Wow! Just... Wow!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Here are my three Nikki bags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965415
> View attachment 4965416
> View attachment 4965417



All three are stunning!     What color is that first one? I'm guessing the second one is wine?


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> All three are stunning!     What color is that first one? I'm guessing the second one is wine?


Thanks @JenJBS !!  You are correct on wine!   The first one is glazed burgundy.


----------



## ElectricBoots

beeb said:


> Hi! Rebecca Minkoff used to make this bag!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Thanks @JenJBS !!  You are correct on wine!   The first one is glazed burgundy.



Thanks! They are lovely!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thanks! They are lovely!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Here are my three Nikki bags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965415
> View attachment 4965416
> View attachment 4965417



Great collection! You got the best ones . If I find an OS Wine I'll buy it. I think that I can live with two Wine Nikkis just fine . Does the black one have a special name?


----------



## beeb

Waiting for  or teal/turquoise to show up


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Great collection! You got the best ones . If I find an OS Wine I'll buy it. I think that I can live with two Wine Nikkis just fine . Does the black one have a special name?


Thank you although I don't know if I agree about having the best ones.  The one I love the most is the GB.  Carrie has 2 wine Nikki's too-I think that's the only bag you can get away having more than one-lol!  I think my black one is midnight...but @Shelby33 knows more about that.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you although I don't know if I agree about having the best ones.  The one I love the most is the GB.  Carrie has 2 wine Nikki's too-I think that's the only bag you can get away having more than one-lol!  I think my black one is midnight...but @Shelby33 knows more about that.


Pretty sure it is!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Here are all of mine, plus a deep red not pictured. I feel like it’s getting out of control again lol


Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Here are some of mine: Purple Crinkled Patent, Envy, Leaf, Stonewash Blue and Wine.
> 
> View attachment 4965171
> View attachment 4965172
> 
> View attachment 4965181
> View attachment 4965184
> 
> View attachment 4965191


Great collection! How is the envy leather? I have something on the way in that color.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here are my three Nikki bags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965415
> View attachment 4965416
> View attachment 4965417


That burgundy kills me!!!


----------



## Shelby33

I have some, will try to post them later. I think some are still packed. I know I'm lazy.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Great collection! How is the envy leather? I have something on the way in that color.



It's soft, pebbly and smooshy. I love it!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> It's soft, pebbly and smooshy. I love it!


Oh good! Thanks!


----------



## jennalovesbags

jennalovesbags said:


> No. I had it and sold it, like a huge dummy.
> 
> Here’s another from back in the day. I think it’s ebony... Edited to add that it was actually Ink.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Here's another from back in the day that I used ALL the time. It actually reads much more yellow here, but it was Nude.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That burgundy kills me!!!


Me too, thanks!  I still can't believe I scored that bag!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Skittle said:


> It's soft, pebbly and smooshy. I love it!


I think all need a Leaf Nikki in our lives. It's truly stunning. I used to have an Evergreen one, but it was too dark.


----------



## Shelby33

These were all taken with not so great lighting and empty. 
Midnight Nikki 


Wine Nikki 


Periwinkle Nikki


Cranberry Nikki 


Purple patent mini Nikki 


Teal Nikki 


Noir Nikki


Not pictured, Navy Luxe Nikki, FIG Nikki, Navy mini Nikki.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> These were all taken with not so great lighting and empty.
> Midnight Nikki
> View attachment 4967859
> 
> Wine Nikki
> View attachment 4967861
> 
> Periwinkle Nikki
> View attachment 4967863
> 
> Cranberry Nikki
> View attachment 4967866
> 
> Purple patent mini Nikki
> View attachment 4967867
> 
> Teal Nikki
> View attachment 4967869
> 
> Noir Nikki
> View attachment 4967870
> 
> Not pictured, Navy Luxe Nikki, FIG Nikki, Navy mini Nikki.



 Is this heaven???


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Is this heaven???


Midnight, cranberry and periwinkle are! Although periwinkle's color wasn't properly represented..


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> These were all taken with not so great lighting and empty.
> Midnight Nikki
> View attachment 4967859
> 
> Wine Nikki
> View attachment 4967861
> 
> Periwinkle Nikki
> View attachment 4967863
> 
> Cranberry Nikki
> View attachment 4967866
> 
> Purple patent mini Nikki
> View attachment 4967867
> 
> Teal Nikki
> View attachment 4967869
> 
> Noir Nikki
> View attachment 4967870
> 
> Not pictured, Navy Luxe Nikki, FIG Nikki, Navy mini Nikki.



Such gorgeous bags!           I especially love the cranberry and purple patent bags!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Such gorgeous bags!           I especially love the cranberry and purple patent bags!


The purple patent is so much prettier than it looks in my pictures. And the cranberry is AMAZING and I love it more than my wine!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> These were all taken with not so great lighting and empty.
> Midnight Nikki
> View attachment 4967859
> 
> Wine Nikki
> View attachment 4967861
> 
> Periwinkle Nikki
> View attachment 4967863
> 
> Cranberry Nikki
> View attachment 4967866
> 
> Purple patent mini Nikki
> View attachment 4967867
> 
> Teal Nikki
> View attachment 4967869
> 
> Noir Nikki
> View attachment 4967870
> 
> Not pictured, Navy Luxe Nikki, FIG Nikki, Navy mini Nikki.


That cranberry and teal are gorgeous!


----------



## samfalstaff

Pebbled Black


Amazon Green


Stonewash Black


Chocolate


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That cranberry and teal are gorgeous!


I love the cranberry, the teal bugs me because the other side is extremely distressed, and on the front one panel is more distressed than the other. But I love the silver HW!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I love the cranberry, the teal bugs me because the other side is extremely distressed, and on the front one panel is more distressed than the other. But I love the silver HW!


More distressed than in the picture?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> More distressed than in the picture?


The side you can see in the picture-one panel is smoother than the other. The back of the bag is so distressed it just looks weird.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Pebbled Black
> View attachment 4968587
> 
> Amazon Green
> View attachment 4968588
> 
> Stonewash Black
> View attachment 4968589
> 
> Chocolate
> View attachment 4968590



4 beauties!        If I get another green bag, it's going to be an RM. Her greens...


----------



## jennalovesbags

JenJBS said:


> 4 beauties!        If I get another green bag, it's going to be an RM. Her greens...


Agreed. That’s what I’m jonesing for now.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> The side you can see in the picture-one panel is smoother than the other. The back of the bag is so distressed it just looks weird.


Huh! That's odd. I guess the assembler wasn't paying attenion.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> 4 beauties!        If I get another green bag, it's going to be an RM. Her greens...


Thanks


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Purple Nikki. This bag has always been so hard to photograph on my phone. Using my dslr has truly captured what this beauty looks like.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki. This bag has always been so hard to photograph on my phone. Using my dslr has truly captured what this beauty looks like.


I think that is my favorite of your Nikkis!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikkis


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Geeen, Brown and Noir.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki. This bag has always been so hard to photograph on my phone. Using my dslr has truly captured what this beauty looks like.



I *need* a purple Nikki in my life...      Such a fabulous design, and color!


----------



## LipglossedX

Dark clouds today and bad phone lighting but I wanted to see if anyone has any ideas of the color of this Nikki? It's a dark grey that is metallic.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Dark clouds today and bad phone lighting but I wanted to see if anyone has any ideas of the color of this Nikki? It's a dark grey that is metallic.
> 
> View attachment 4976928
> View attachment 4976929
> 
> View attachment 4976930
> 
> View attachment 4976931
> 
> View attachment 4976932


What color hardware? Found this pic in the old threads.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> What color hardware? Found this pic in the old threads.



Silver hardware. That photo does look like it! I wasn't thinking flat iron grey but I know they made a lot of variations.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Silver hardware. That photo does look like it! I wasn't thinking flat iron grey but I know they made a lot of variations.


Maybe @Shelby33 knows . To me it looks like that pic I found. Your bag is stunning


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Maybe @Shelby33 knows . To me it looks like that pic I found. Your bag is stunning



Thanks and thanks for digging for pics! I've been looking but figured people here would have a better idea.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Maybe @Shelby33 knows . To me it looks like that pic I found. Your bag is stunning


There was a grey bag with that lining called "thunder grey". She could of also made a FIG with that lining but FIG doesn't look metallic in any light.


----------



## LipglossedX

Just wanted to say that after seeing and feeling a Nikki in person it makes me appreciate this thread even more with all your lovely bags. It really is a beautiful design.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Going to post pics of some Nikki bags not my pics  they are from Posh sold listings! These are some bags I really wish would pop up somewhere.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I just love going back through old listings and drooling over bags. Pretty Pink


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown with BW Floral


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black studded Nikki with birdie lining.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Pretty yellow  oh I would love to find this.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Maybe FIG. Love how pebbly it is


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Another pretty yellow  There was a color called sunshine and it was made in a MAB but I think it was also made in a Nikki too.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This blue and hardware


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Some of the blue and white stripe linings bags had some really nice leather on them in my opinion.


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Some of the blue and white stripe linings bags had some really nice leather on them in my opinion.


Keep posting those OS beauties.   they are getting harder to find. Seems like most I see have the dash lining


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> Keep posting those OS beauties.   they are getting harder to find. Seems like most I see have the dash lining


The OS ones don’t pop up like MAMs and MABs do it seems.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

That one from Luna Boston is a beauty!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Ocean Blue


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Some of the blue and white stripe linings bags had some really nice leather on them in my opinion.



I would love to find this one! I have seen the black and gunmetal stud Nikki a couple times and some yellow ones.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Pretty Pink


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I think this is so pretty


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Mini Nikki with paisley lining.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Pretty yellow  oh I would love to find this.


You know almost a year ago @lightwave showed me this bag on eBay-said I should bid but I was trying to be good. It sold for 17.00!!  Big regret.


----------



## Shelby33

Some Nikkis


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Some Nikkis
> View attachment 4990556



Nikki Heaven!


----------



## Haughty

Do the domed feet always mean OS?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Blue Jean Mini Nikki with cc lining.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Light Grey glazed Nikki with BW floral lining. This was actually my bag. Really pretty but I just didn’t love it!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Dark Brown Nikki


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I just love going back through old listings and drooling over bags. Pretty Pink



Is it possible this one is the same color, just the lighting is different?  They list it as purple, but it looks pink to me. 

Rebecca Minkoff Bags | Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki Hobo Bag | Poshmark


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Mini Nikki with paisley lining.



This looks like the one I just bought!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Some Nikkis
> View attachment 4990556



aka Nikki Heaven!   Gorgeous bags!  Fabulous photo!  That purple...  :Jen tells herself, 'I do NOT need another purple bag.' Need, no.  Want, yes.  :


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Light Grey glazed Nikki with BW floral lining. This was actually my bag. Really pretty but I just didn’t love it!
> 
> View attachment 4990652
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990653
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990654
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990655
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990656


This looks like the same leather as your new grey MAB!!!  Is it??


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Some Nikkis
> View attachment 4990556


You seriously take the best pics!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> This looks like the same leather as your new grey MAB!!!  Is it??


I believe so.I had this grey color in a MAM and sold it. I really like it. The glaze on the Nikki was thicker than on the MAM. I’m hoping this MAB is the same as my MAM was.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

RM NIKKI video


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Hilary Duff back in the day with her Brown Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Nikkis


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> Is it possible this one is the same color, just the lighting is different?  They list it as purple, but it looks pink to me.
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Bags | Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki Hobo Bag | Poshmark


Could be color or lighting. Just listed wrong. Looks deep pink to me. I could be just wrong oops.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Green Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Nikkis


I think that black one on the right might be the ever elusive Pepper!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> RM NIKKI video



I loved watching this and I don't recall ever seeing that leather before...I really like it!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Lauren Conrad and her Wine Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I loved watching this and I don't recall ever seeing that leather before...I really like it!!!


Me too!! I have never seen this one before


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Could be color or lighting. Just listed wrong. Looks deep pink to me. I could be just wrong oops.



It's so hard to tell the real color in far too many online listings. It's one concern I have with buying pre-loved. So I try to find out the official name, and then I can search online to see a variety of pics, and get a better idea of the real color.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> You seriously take the best pics!!! WOW!!!!



+1


----------



## Jeepgurl76

On the hunt for Nikki bags that are no longer to be found


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jade Nikki ? I think it is.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Jeepgurl76 said:


> On the hunt for Nikki bags that are no longer to be found



This one has been in bonanza for years


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> This one has been in bonanza for years


I know it bothers me it’s still on there lol. Wish Posh would clean up their non active sellers.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Hey lurking  ladies if you have any OS Nikki bags sitting in your closet they are wanted  Time to list them somewhere.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Hey lurking  ladies if you have any OS Nikki bags sitting in your closet they are wanted  Time to list them somewhere.



Fact.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Pretty sure this is black haze Nikki and has birdie lining in it.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Searched IG and found a few goodies! Navy Luxe ahh pretty sure there was on TRR last year and passed on it


----------



## Jeepgurl76

White Nikki Hobo.. this looks so nice  I am not that brave he he but so pretty!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jade Nikki of my next dream bags


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> White Nikki Hobo.. this looks so nice  I am not that brave he he but so pretty!



Pretty but I would not be able to handle this bag lol. I would not want it to touch anything EVER to get dirty.  

(typed while I look at other very light colored bags online for summer... but they aren't that white or as nice of leather)


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Gold crackle Nikki


----------



## Antonia

OMG these pics are making me want more Nikki's!!!  That navy luxe is fantastic!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> OMG these pics are making me want more Nikki's!!!  That navy luxe is fantastic!!


I know right!! I guess my true ❤️ Bag  Is a Nikki because here I am on Valentine’s Day drooling and searching Nikki’s ha ha.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

@Haughty didn’t you just pic one up off TRR? This is pretty with dash lining.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Stonewash Black Nikki.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You seriously take the best pics!!! WOW!!!!


Thank you Antonia!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> aka Nikki Heaven!   Gorgeous bags!  Fabulous photo!  That purple...  :Jen tells herself, 'I do NOT need another purple bag.' Need, no.  Want, yes.  :


I love purple too! But not for clothes, just bags. And jewelry.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Do the domed feet always mean OS?


No, only if the bag also has OS lining and HW (D rings). I love the domed feet!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Blue Jean Mini Nikki with cc lining.


This looks like mine except mine has brass HW


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Green Nikki


I think this is teal, lamb.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Jade Nikki ? I think it is.


I think Anna had a jade Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> On the hunt for Nikki bags that are no longer to be found
> 
> View attachment 4990828
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990840


It's OK though because this color was beautiful but faded terribly.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I think Anna had a jade Nikki


Pretty sure she did!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This looks like the same leather as your new grey MAB!!!  Is it??


Thought the same thing!


----------



## Shelby33

Grey, teal, noir


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> @Haughty didn’t you just pic one up off TRR? This is pretty with dash lining.


Yes, I did.  Just received it yesterday.   Will post pictures when it warms up


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> Yes, I did.  Just received it yesterday.   Will post pictures when it warms up


Let’s see all your Nikki eye candy


----------



## Shelby33

I'm trying to find some of my other pics on my old phone. My navy luxe is still packed and 2 I gave away.


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Grey, teal, noir
> View attachment 4990950


That teal is a mess..


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> On the hunt for Nikki bags that are no longer to be found
> 
> View attachment 4990828
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990840



oops.   That bag has been for sale for years.    Throw them an offer.   After this long they may take it!


----------



## Shelby33

Navy Luxe (still packed)


Periwinkle mini nikki (gave to mom)


Grape Nikki (gave to mom)


Seafoam mini nikki (still packed)


----------



## Shelby33

Here are some pictures I found online











I thi k eggplant is really GB


----------



## Shelby33

And another Nikki video


----------



## LipglossedX

One that I have pinned that I would have bought if it wasn't sold already: Nikki in Sea Blue!


----------



## jennalovesbags

This thread is so bad for my wallet. I really need to branch out into other colors.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Here are some pictures I found online
> View attachment 4991007
> View attachment 4991008
> View attachment 4991009
> View attachment 4991010
> View attachment 4991011
> View attachment 4991012
> View attachment 4991013
> View attachment 4991014
> View attachment 4991015
> View attachment 4991016



oh my. Did you find that blue Nikki in the for sale listings?

how do I tag someone on here?


----------



## LipglossedX

From an old thread: Deep Turquoise Nikki





						Deep Turquoise Nikki?
					

Can someone with DT nikki post IRL pictures... I love the color in HC's picture.. is the leather super soft as it appears? The gunmetal HW is TDF too...:drool:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> oh my. Did you find that blue Nikki in the for sale listings?
> 
> how do I tag someone on here?



I think they are all sold unfortunately. Just putting in some eye candy pics. I love that dark blue one too! and you just do "@" to start a tag.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> And another Nikki video



What an awesome review of those bags....ugh, now I want both of those with siggy HW...see what you did there??


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> What an awesome review of those bags....ugh, now I want both of those with siggy HW...see what you did there??



The siggy hardware has been growing on me more lately and I'm planning to try it out! Not on just any bag but I think it gives a unique look.


----------



## laurenrr

I dont have any nikkis left but thx to this thread i want one!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> This thread is so bad for my wallet. I really need to branch out into other colors.


You and me both!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> oh my. Did you find that blue Nikki in the for sale listings?
> 
> how do I tag someone on here?


 No it was just on Google. 
To tag someone, just put @ in front of their name.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Navy Luxe (still packed)
> View attachment 4990980
> 
> Periwinkle mini nikki (gave to mom)
> View attachment 4990981
> 
> Grape Nikki (gave to mom)
> View attachment 4990985
> 
> Seafoam mini nikki (still packed)
> 
> View attachment 4990986
> View attachment 4990986



These are gorgeous!  The bags, and your pics!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> That teal is a mess..


What?? It's beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Navy mini nikki cc lining


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What?? It's beautiful!


One handle is stretched out, the panels are all different etc


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> These are gorgeous!  The bags, and your pics!


Thanks! They are pictures from when I first got the bags, luckily they were still on my old phone.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> One handle is stretched out, the panels are all different etc


I remember you posting this one before, but I think it's beautiful! It's like the ugly duckling.


----------



## Shelby33

Purple patent mini nikki

Should probably take this picture during the day.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Purple patent mini nikki
> 
> Should probably take this picture during the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991161



She looks gorgeous at night, too!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> She looks gorgeous at night, too!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What an awesome review of those bags....ugh, now I want both of those with siggy HW...see what you did there??


She's a TPFer too!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> She's a TPFer too!


Oh she is??   Do you know what her name is on here?  She had me drooling all over her black Nikki with that amazing leather!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh she is??   Do you know what her name is on here?  She had me drooling all over her black Nikki with that amazing leather!!


She hasn't been active in a bit, I love her videos I'll tag you in some funny ones in the chat thread.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Now jonesing for a purple Nikki thanks to this thread!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Now jonesing for a purple Nikki thanks to this thread!


I would love an OS purple, but I never see OS purple anything!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I would love an OS purple, but I never see OS purple anything!


So true!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh she is??   Do you know what her name is on here?  She had me drooling all over her black Nikki with that amazing leather!!


Ha! For a while, I thought she was one of you guys!


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Pretty sure this is black haze Nikki and has birdie lining in it.


@Jeepgurl76 

indeed she does.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> @Jeepgurl76
> 
> indeed she does.


Wait did you get this recently? Some pics


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wait did you get this recently? Some pics


About 2 weeks ago from PM.  will post tomorrow when we hopefully have sun


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Jade Nikki ? I think it is.



Yes!!!! Jade Nikki.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I think Anna had a jade Nikki




I did. Back in the day! That leather was so soft. Like fluffy squishy soft.


----------



## LipglossedX

Random google image result that seemed like it should be documented here: Nikki in Auburn. It has birdie lining and I think silver hardware?


----------



## shesnochill

Maybe I'll switch to a Nikki tomorrow.. maybe


----------



## Skittle

LipglossedX said:


> Random google image result that seemed like it should be documented here: Nikki in Auburn. It has birdie lining and I think silver hardware?
> 
> View attachment 4993385
> 
> View attachment 4993381
> 
> View attachment 4993382



I have it. Gorgeous color, very stiff leather.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Tan studded Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Would love to find one of these


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Stone Nikki   I want this.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Would love to find one of these


OMG I feel like I've seen this one on Posh!!!  Hmmmm I'm going to do some investigating!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> OMG I feel like I've seen this one on Posh!!!  Hmmmm I'm going to do some investigating!


A sold Nikki with wicker trim 


			https://posh.mk/EryUz4stZdb


----------



## JenJBS

So happy to be able to post my own Wine Mini Nikki!


----------



## snibor

JenJBS said:


> So happy to be able to post my own Wine Mini Nikki!
> 
> View attachment 4996066


This is gorgeous!  And it looks like a good size.  Not too big, not too small.


----------



## JenJBS

snibor said:


> This is gorgeous!  And it looks like a good size.  Not too big, not too small.



Thank you!    I'm really happy with the size.


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Tan studded Nikki




I've always wanted that studded brown Nikki.


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Would love to find one of these




Wicker Nikki!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> So happy to be able to post my own Wine Mini Nikki!
> 
> View attachment 4996066


This is so beautiful!! Wine Nikki bags with paisley lining are the best in my opinion. Enjoy her  I’m jelly he he.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is so beautiful!! Wine Nikki bags with paisley lining are the best in my opinion. Enjoy her  I’m jelly he he.



Thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

JenJBS said:


> So happy to be able to post my own Wine Mini Nikki!
> 
> View attachment 4996066



With Paisley lining? If so, we’re twins!


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> With Paisley lining? If so, we’re twins!



Yes, it's paisley lining! Bag Twins!    I know you mentioned not loving how stiff the leather is, so I checked that before hitting 'Accept' for Poshmark. I love me a smooshy bag, but I think the bit of stiffness works well for me with this style. I think it matches the feel/look of the siggy hardware, if that makes any sense.


----------



## JenJBS

If I wanted to give my wine Nikki a bit of TLC would Leather CRP be a good one to use? And what color tarrago shoe cream would you suggest for matching the wine color?

Would you say the wine color is more fall/winter, or good for year round wear?


----------



## jennalovesbags

JenJBS said:


> Yes, it's paisley lining! Bag Twins!    I know you mentioned not loving how stiff the leather is, so I checked that before hitting 'Accept' for Poshmark. I love me a smooshy bag, but I think the bit of stiffness works well for me with this style. I think it matches the feel/look of the siggy hardware, if that makes any sense.



True


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> If I wanted to give my wine Nikki a bit of TLC would Leather CRP be a good one to use? And what color tarrago shoe cream would you suggest for matching the wine color?
> 
> Would you say the wine color is more fall/winter, or good for year round wear?


Shelby can probably help with the color.   Wine is a year round color.... It basically goes with everything!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Shelby can probably help with the color.   Wine is a year round color.... It basically goes with everything!!



Thanks! I guess I was thinking more of wine lipsticks, which fashion magazines show more in the fall and winter.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> If I wanted to give my wine Nikki a bit of TLC would Leather CRP be a good one to use? And what color tarrago shoe cream would you suggest for matching the wine color?
> 
> Would you say the wine color is more fall/winter, or good for year round wear?


I had the same question for my wine MAC. I think Shelby recommended this one: bordeaux #11





						Amazon.com: Tarrago Shoe Cream Jar 50ml. #11 Bordeaux : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
					

Amazon.com: Tarrago Shoe Cream Jar 50ml. #11 Bordeaux : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry



					www.amazon.com


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> I had the same question for my wine MAC. I think Shelby recommended this one: bordeaux #11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Tarrago Shoe Cream Jar 50ml. #11 Bordeaux : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Tarrago Shoe Cream Jar 50ml. #11 Bordeaux : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> So happy to be able to post my own Wine Mini Nikki!
> 
> View attachment 4996066


Really pretty, I love the HW on it and I think the mini is a great size!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> If I wanted to give my wine Nikki a bit of TLC would Leather CRP be a good one to use? And what color tarrago shoe cream would you suggest for matching the wine color?
> 
> Would you say the wine color is more fall/winter, or good for year round wear?


All year for me! 
Jen is right about the color.


----------



## JenJBS

Thank you, Shelby!    I do like the hardware and size! 



Shelby33 said:


> Really pretty, I love the HW on it and I think the mini is a great size!





Shelby33 said:


> All year for me!
> Jen is right about the color.


----------



## Haughty

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Shelby!    I do like the hardware and size!


There are a couple mini’s for sale.  Really cute what looks like aqua and an OS navy if I remember correctly.   Not my listings


----------



## LipglossedX

Just some Nikki eye candy from an old thread here... Taupe, Glazed Almond, Glazed Espresso, Noir, and Stonewash Blue


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Just some Nikki eye candy from an old thread here... Taupe, Glazed Almond, Glazed Espresso, Noir, and Stonewash Blue
> 
> View attachment 5001432


This is beautiful to see and torture at the same time!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Just some Nikki eye candy from an old thread here... Taupe, Glazed Almond, Glazed Espresso, Noir, and Stonewash Blue
> 
> View attachment 5001432


Do you remember if these were loveuga's (or something like that) bags?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Do you remember if these were loveuga's (or something like that) bags?



They were! Good memory... I should have shared the link because the whole thread is a great, heartbreaking view: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rm-bag-s-pictures-please.711987/post-20216051


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> They were! Good memory... I should have shared the link because the whole thread is a great, heartbreaking view: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rm-bag-s-pictures-please.711987/post-20216051


That GE Nikki....I die!!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> That GE Nikki....I die!!!!



It's gorgeous! They must be out there somewhere???


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> It's gorgeous! They must be out there somewhere???


Yes, but where???? None of us have them!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Yes, but where???? None of us have them!



Original buyers must be holding on to them. I feel like one is going to pop up... someone needs one here so we can at least see it!


----------



## LipglossedX

Random old forum GE Nikki spotting... not a good pic but another one out there somewhere...


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> Random old forum GE Nikki spotting... not a good pic but another one out there somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 5002602


stunning


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Random old forum GE Nikki spotting... not a good pic but another one out there somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 5002602


You're killing me with these pics @LipglossedX !!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Just some Nikki eye candy from an old thread here... Taupe, Glazed Almond, Glazed Espresso, Noir, and Stonewash Blue
> 
> View attachment 5001432


I want all of this!


----------



## samfalstaff

Chocolate Nikki with FDL lining


----------



## samfalstaff

Black Stonewash Nikki with paisley lining


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Black Stonewash Nikki with paisley lining
> View attachment 5004812



Now that I've felt RM stonewash leather I know this one is probably suuuper soft!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Now that I've felt RM stonewash leather I know this one is probably suuuper soft!


Oh, yes!


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Chocolate Nikki with FDL lining
> View attachment 5004810


Love!!


----------



## MJDaisy

Posting my new to me wine bag! I am happy to have a Nikki back in my collection. I had two 10 years ago but sold them off !


----------



## Jeepgurl76

MJDaisy said:


> Posting my new to me wine bag! I am happy to have a Nikki back in my collection. I had two 10 years ago but sold them off !


Looks beautiful    Far better than what the seller posted for pics  Enjoy your new bag, this is stunning!


----------



## MJDaisy

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks beautiful    Far better than what the seller posted for pics  Enjoy your new bag, this is stunning!


Thank you! I was so nervous when I opened the box but it was in better condition than expected. I conditioned her with apple leather conditioner and I also pulled out the lining and gave it a wash with laundry detergent. She is looking way better now! The strap is a little faded but other wise she is looking amazing!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

MJDaisy said:


> Thank you! I was so nervous when I opened the box but it was in better condition than expected. I conditioned her with apple leather conditioner and I also pulled out the lining and gave it a wash with laundry detergent. She is looking way better now! The strap is a little faded but other wise she is looking amazing!


I don’t think anyone will notice the fading on the strap honestly! If it bothers you that much. You could try mixing some shoe creams together to brighten it up.


----------



## Antonia

MJDaisy said:


> Posting my new to me wine bag! I am happy to have a Nikki back in my collection. I had two 10 years ago but sold them off !


Congrats,  she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## lovelychocolate

MJDaisy said:


> Thank you! I was so nervous when I opened the box but it was in better condition than expected. I conditioned her with apple leather conditioner and I also pulled out the lining and gave it a wash with laundry detergent. She is looking way better now! The strap is a little faded but other wise she is looking amazing!



She looks great! I am looking for a good leather conditioner, do you recommend the apple brand conditioner?


----------



## samfalstaff

MJDaisy said:


> Posting my new to me wine bag! I am happy to have a Nikki back in my collection. I had two 10 years ago but sold them off !


Very nice!!


----------



## Antonia

I'm so over the moon with my new Envy Nikki... the leather is buttery soft and the lining is super clean!   Barely used!!


----------



## samfalstaff

@Antonia Beautiful! Is this the one from TRR?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> @Antonia Beautiful! Is this the one from TRR?


Yes!!! You have the same one, right?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yes!!! You have the same one, right?


Nope, just 2 other green Nikkis!


----------



## laurenrr

I love this sooooo much



Antonia said:


> I'm so over the moon with my new Envy Nikki... the leather is buttery sof and the lining is super clean!   Barely used!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019320
> View attachment 5019322
> View attachment 5019323
> View attachment 5019324
> View attachment 5019321
> View attachment 5019326
> View attachment 5019327


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I'm so over the moon with my new Envy Nikki... the leather is buttery sof and the lining is super clean!   Barely used!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019320
> View attachment 5019322
> View attachment 5019323
> View attachment 5019324
> View attachment 5019321
> View attachment 5019326
> View attachment 5019327


Stunning   Love the drape on it! Looks so good on you!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Nope, just 2 other green Nikkis!


Oh I thought you (maybe it was someone else) mentioned they had the Envy Nikki??  Rebecca makes the best greens!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> I love this sooooo much


Thank you @laurenrr !!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Stunning   Love the drape on it! Looks so good on you!


Thank you so much Carrie!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> I'm so over the moon with my new Envy Nikki... the leather is buttery sof and the lining is super clean!   Barely used!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019320
> View attachment 5019322
> View attachment 5019323
> View attachment 5019324
> View attachment 5019321
> View attachment 5019326
> View attachment 5019327


OH MY. I LOVE this. Hope you get tired of her quickly and she needs a new home.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> OH MY. I LOVE this. Hope you get tired of her quickly and she needs a new home.


Thank you @jennalovesbags !  LOL not for a long while!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Thank you @jennalovesbags !  LOL not for a long while!


I do not blame you. it's gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I do not blame you. it's gorgeous!


Thanks again !!     So many of you have beautiful green bags in different shades... and I do have my dark green MAB but have wanted a mid green bag for so long.   I feel so lucky to have gotten this!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I'm so over the moon with my new Envy Nikki... the leather is buttery soft and the lining is super clean!   Barely used!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019320
> View attachment 5019322
> View attachment 5019323
> View attachment 5019324
> View attachment 5019321
> View attachment 5019326
> View attachment 5019327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019325



What a show stopper! That leather is divine! And RM greens are gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> What a show stopper! That leather is divine! And RM greens are gorgeous!


Thank you @JenJBS !   Yes her greens (and purples) are beautiful!!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I'm so over the moon with my new Envy Nikki... the leather is buttery soft and the lining is super clean!   Barely used!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019320
> View attachment 5019322
> View attachment 5019323
> View attachment 5019324
> View attachment 5019321
> View attachment 5019326
> View attachment 5019327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019325



Stunning!!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Stunning!!!


Thank you @LipglossedX


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I'm so over the moon with my new Envy Nikki... the leather is buttery soft and the lining is super clean!   Barely used!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019320
> View attachment 5019322
> View attachment 5019323
> View attachment 5019324
> View attachment 5019321
> View attachment 5019326
> View attachment 5019327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019325


Is Envy the color or the leather? Also, what picture would you say best depicts the color? All of these pictures look amazing but was just curious on the actual color.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Is Envy the color or the leather? Also, what picture would you say best depicts the color? All of these pictures look amazing but was just curious on the actual color.


Envy is the color.  Shelby has a Mattie in this color!!   If I had to guess,  I would say the one where I'm modeling it.   I'll be bringing it to work tomorrow so I'll take more pics in the daylight.   The pics I took tonight the sun was going down already.   The pics tonight came out a bit saturated... it's slightly more muted.   Hope this helps!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Envy is the color.  Shelby has a Mattie in this color!!   If I had to guess,  I would say the one where I'm modeling it.   I'll be bringing it to work tomorrow so I'll take more pics in the daylight.   The pics I took tonight the sun was going down already.   The pics tonight came out a bit saturated... it's slightly more muted.   Hope this helps!!


Yes, thanks! The leather looks very nice! Glad someone here got it.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, thanks! The leather looks very nice! Glad someone here got it.


  This photo is pretty close to accurate...the ones where I'm holding it up look more teal than green


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> This photo is pretty close to accurate...the ones where I'm holding it up look more teal than green
> View attachment 5019422


Wow. What a gorgeous green! And just in time for St. Patricks Day.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow. What a gorgeous green! And just in time for St. Patricks Day.


Thank you...yes!!!


----------



## dolali

Antonia said:


> I'm so over the moon with my new Envy Nikki... the leather is buttery soft and the lining is super clean!   Barely used!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019320
> View attachment 5019322
> View attachment 5019323
> View attachment 5019324
> View attachment 5019321
> View attachment 5019326
> View attachment 5019327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019325




OMG! What a beauty


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> OMG! What a beauty


Thank you @dolali !


----------



## LipglossedX

Well look at what I stumbled upon... @Antonia maybe the first bag is yours!
I feel like I don't see the Royal blue ones come up? I want one!





__





						Tres Marias-My Lovely Nikkis
					

Envy Nikki




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Well look at what I stumbled upon... @Antonia maybe the first bag is yours!
> I feel like I don't see the Royal blue ones come up? I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tres Marias-My Lovely Nikkis
> 
> 
> Envy Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Oh wow!!!   Could be??   Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Well look at what I stumbled upon... @Antonia maybe the first bag is yours!
> I feel like I don't see the Royal blue ones come up? I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tres Marias-My Lovely Nikkis
> 
> 
> Envy Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Btw,  those other bags are gorgeous too!!!!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Btw,  those other bags are gorgeous too!!!!!!



I agree!!!


----------



## Antonia

So more Envy pics...kinda hard to capture but pretty close!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> So more Envy pics...kinda hard to capture but pretty close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020099
> View attachment 5020100
> View attachment 5020101


So pretty


----------



## Antonia

My MIA olive Nikki just showed up...was delivered to wrong address and people were nice enough to drop it off at my house.   I like it more than I thought I would because it has the grey/white stripe lining,  not the dreaded polka dot !  Came with dust bag and Vincent card too!  Only flaw is one side has some sparkly substance on it... could be makeup?   I have not tried cleaning it yet.  Posted pic next to leaf Nikki... so my other green Nikki is not envy it's more than likely leaf!   Here she is!!


----------



## Antonia

So I tried a little to clean those spots and they're not budging...not make up...must be a flaw in the leather.  I don't know if it bothers me enough to file a return and in fact it wouldn't even be noticeable if I wear that side against me.  The leather feels a lot like my wine Nikki...the leaf leather is so soft, like buttery velvety soft!! So different!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> My MIA olive Nikki just showed up...was delivered to wrong address and people were nice enough to drop it off at my house.   I like it more than I thought I would because it has the grey/white stripe lining,  not the dreaded polka dot !  Came with dust bag and Vincent card too!  Only flaw is one side has some sparkly substance on it... could be makeup?   I have not tried cleaning it yet.  Posted pic next to leaf Nikki... so my other green Nikki is not envy it's more than likely leaf!   Here she is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029527
> View attachment 5029532
> View attachment 5029533
> View attachment 5029535
> View attachment 5029537
> View attachment 5029539
> View attachment 5029540


Yay it got delivered and still honest people around! I despise the polka dot lining lol it’s so ugly. Bag  Looks nice I like it


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> My MIA olive Nikki just showed up...was delivered to wrong address and people were nice enough to drop it off at my house.   I like it more than I thought I would because it has the grey/white stripe lining,  not the dreaded polka dot !  Came with dust bag and Vincent card too!  Only flaw is one side has some sparkly substance on it... could be makeup?   I have not tried cleaning it yet.  Posted pic next to leaf Nikki... so my other green Nikki is not envy it's more than likely leaf!   Here she is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029527
> View attachment 5029532
> View attachment 5029533
> View attachment 5029535
> View attachment 5029537
> View attachment 5029539
> View attachment 5029540



Beautiful!!   Glad it arrived safely (nice of the people to bring it!) and no dreaded polka dots!! lol I love how different all of the greens are and it's so interesting to see them pictured together to just see even the leather finish differences.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> So I tried a little to clean those spots and they're not budging...not make up...must be a flaw in the leather.  I don't know if it bothers me enough to file a return and in fact it wouldn't eve be noticeable if I wear that side against me.  The leather feels a lot like my wine Nikki...the leaf leather is so soft, like buttery velvety soft!! So different!!


Hmm :/ for me it would have to depend on the leather. I can live with flaws to some degree. Stiff leather is a no for me.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Hmm :/ for me it would have to depend on the leather. I can live with flaws to some degree. Stiff leather is a no for me.


Not really too stiff but you can tell it's never been used!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful!!   Glad it arrived safely (nice of the people to bring it!) and no dreaded polka dots!! lol I love how different all of the greens are and it's so interesting to see them pictured together to just see even the leather finish differences.


Thank you!! I love that this green is more of a neutral where the leaf green might clash with certain colors.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yay it got delivered and still honest people around! I despise the polka dot lining lol it’s so ugly. Bag  Looks nice I like it


Thank you Carrie!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Hmm :/ for me it would have to depend on the leather. I can live with flaws to some degree. Stiff leather is a no for me.



I try my best to be laid back about it but I am super fussy about receiving bags with flaws or stains... I have to decide whether I am good with it or not because I won't use the bag if I don't like it.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Thank you!! I love that this green is more of a neutral where the leaf green might clash with certain colors.



This one is definitely more neutral and would go with a lot! It does look not very used so maybe it will break in some?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Not really too stiff but you can tell it's never been used!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029549


It’s a nice color and you wear greens well! If I were you I would keep the bag. If the the flaws or stiffness bother you enough not to use,I would return. The bag drapes really nice so to me this leather seems like it will break in nicely!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> It’s a nice color and you wear greens well! If I were you I would keep the bag. If the the flaws or stiffness bother you enough not to use,I would return. The bag drapes really nice so to me this leather seems like it will break in nicely!


Thank you...I do love green!!  I think I'll keep her for now.  If in the future I change my mind...I'll resell on eBay or TRR.  What's nice about the Nikki's is you can pile them on top of each other aka Minkie Pile...so they don't take up a lot of space unlike the MAB which I store stuffed.


----------



## Antonia

Couple pics today....my new olive Nikki from Thred Up.   I'm really loving the color but so hard to capture the true color.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Couple pics today....my new olive Nikki from Thred Up.  I'm really loving the color but so hard to capture the true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030940
> View attachment 5030941
> View attachment 5030942


Pretty and it looks great on you!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty and it looks great on you!!


Thank you!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Couple pics today....my new olive Nikki from Thred Up.   I'm really loving the color but so hard to capture the true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030940
> View attachment 5030941
> View attachment 5030942



Gorgeous bag!   Love that top!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bag!   Love that top!


Oh thanks!!   I got it from Marshall's!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Couple pics today....my new olive Nikki from Thred Up.   I'm really loving the color but so hard to capture the true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030940
> View attachment 5030941
> View attachment 5030942




Love the bag with your sweater @Antonia !


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Love the bag with your sweater @Antonia !


Thank you Anna!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Couple pics today....my new olive Nikki from Thred Up.   I'm really loving the color but so hard to capture the true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030940
> View attachment 5030941
> View attachment 5030942


Beautiful Nikki!!


----------



## Shelby33

I guess I forgot about this thread, but here is one I got today,  B/W floral lining.
I'm pretty sure this was an SO from Feb '09 (Thanks @Skittle!)


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful Nikki!!


Thank you @Shelby33 !!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I guess I forgot about this thread, but here is one I got today, maybe chocolate? B/W floral lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031916


YUMMY CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Look at that leather!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Just found this picture of the wicker Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> I guess I forgot about this thread, but here is one I got today,  B/W floral lining.
> I'm pretty sure this was an SO from Feb '09 (Thanks @Skittle!)
> View attachment 5031916


Now I'm not sure what color this is. Everyone in the SO thread described the color of their bags as milk chocolate, and this is not that.


----------



## Shelby33

And a GA Nikki


Btw this is closer to the Nikki I just got except mine is darker.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> And a GA Nikki
> View attachment 5032188
> 
> Btw this is closer to the Nikki I just got except mine is darker.


I have not seen any glazed almond or glazed espresso Nikki's in real life or for sale....how sad is that??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Couple pics today....my new olive Nikki from Thred Up.   I'm really loving the color but so hard to capture the true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030940
> View attachment 5030941
> View attachment 5030942


Nice! Is it more of a military green?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> And a GA Nikki
> View attachment 5032188
> 
> Btw this is closer to the Nikki I just got except mine is darker.


So the website did that thing again where it took me to the last page after I responded. All I saw was this picture and your avatar and I thought that you had found one!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I guess I forgot about this thread, but here is one I got today,  B/W floral lining.
> I'm pretty sure this was an SO from Feb '09 (Thanks @Skittle!)
> View attachment 5031916


This looks great! You've inspired me to throw a bag of mine into the wash. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This looks great! You've inspired me to throw a bag of mine into the wash. We'll see what happens.


Don't do it if it's lamb and use the gentle cycle!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> So the website did that thing again where it took me to the last page after I responded. All I saw was this picture and your avatar and I thought that you had found one!!


Isn't it annoying?!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Don't do it if it's lamb and use the gentle cycle!


Yep. It's mostly canvas but has some calfskin parts. It NEEDS to be washed. (Err, it might have been used as a diaper bag in a former life.)


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Isn't it annoying?!


Yes, and you have to click on it to show all the posts. Grrr.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, and you have to click on it to show all the posts. Grrr.


Maybe I'll say something, isn't there a feedback forum?


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Now I'm not sure what color this is. Everyone in the SO thread described the color of their bags as milk chocolate, and this is not that.



Latte? 





__





						I think I'll pass on the Latte...
					

I'll have some pics in a while, but I just tore open my Latte Nikki and I am disappointed. The leather is very matte, with some wrinkling, but not in a good way and kind of dry feeling. Not very pettable, KWIM?  I took out my Cognac Nikki and put them side by side and the color is almost...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Nice! Is it more of a military green?


not sure??  maybe!!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Latte?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll pass on the Latte...
> 
> 
> I'll have some pics in a while, but I just tore open my Latte Nikki and I am disappointed. The leather is very matte, with some wrinkling, but not in a good way and kind of dry feeling. Not very pettable, KWIM?  I took out my Cognac Nikki and put them side by side and the color is almost...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Not sure, because mine is definitely not matte. Hmmm.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I have not seen any glazed almond or glazed espresso Nikki's in real life or for sale....how sad is that??


Me either, or emerald.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Me either, or emerald.



Oo Emerald Nikki!! Does it exist?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oo Emerald Nikki!! Does it exist?


Yes!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Yes!



I dug around for a photo of Emerald Nikki and here we go from 2008! Actually looks close to Forest here? Don't people have Emerald bags that are lighter shade?


----------



## LipglossedX

Also found this one that they said: "Taking the "new" jaded emerald Nikki out for a spin today!"... not sure it's the same as the above one?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> I dug around for a photo of Emerald Nikki and here we go from 2008! Actually looks close to Forest here? Don't people have Emerald bags that are lighter shade?
> 
> View attachment 5032284


To me this looks forest green and not emerald. Found this bag color info buried in the threads. Only if there were pics to match the colors lol.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Also found this one that they said: "Taking the "new" jaded emerald Nikki out for a spin today!"... not sure it's the same as the above one?
> 
> View attachment 5032290


Looks close to me but this color looks different and the hardware. Top one looks like siggy hardware.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> To me this looks forest green and not emerald. Found this bag color info buried in the threads. Only if there were pics to match the colors lol.



I think I saw a comment with them saying they changed this color name to Forest after this so I think that one "is" Forest (even though it was called Emerald when that photo was taken)... and you're right I didn't even notice the hardware! How interesting.


----------



## LipglossedX

Concord Nikki


----------



## LipglossedX

Another Emerald Nikki picture sighting...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Another Emerald Nikki picture sighting...
> 
> View attachment 5032304
> View attachment 5032305


Would love to find a Nikki bag in Paisley lining


----------



## LipglossedX

They are calling this one Emerald as well so it must have definitely been darker at one point:



Navy, Emerald, Dark Grey, Wine, Concord, and Stonewash Blue (with camera flash on)









... Ok, I'll stop posting photos now for today


----------



## Haughty

It’s not this one, is it?    Will try to get better pictures tomorrow


----------



## LipglossedX

Had to document because I don't think I've ever seen this color?: Peri (periwinkle?) Nikki


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> It’s not this one, is it?    Will try to get better pictures tomorrow



I don't think that's the same one I just posted but I have no idea which green it is either?? It's really beautiful though!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Had to document because I don't think I've ever seen this color?: Peri (periwinkle?) Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5032335
> 
> View attachment 5032338


I have this


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Not sure, because mine is definitely not matte. Hmmm.



Looking at the old posts it’s really hard to see how the actual color looked like, because of the flash. There are few pictures in natural light surviving the photobucket disaster .

The chocolate one seemed closer to your bag in terms of leather, hardware and lining, but the color of your bag looks really orangey on my screen, so I don’t know. 

I also have a brown OS Nikki with candy stripe lining, that I have been calling chocolate, but looking at the old posts I could only find references to Cognac Nikkis with candy stripe lining. My Nikki’s color seens to be darker than Cognac but lighter than Chocolate, and I wonder if the color just darkened with age (and leather treatments) after all these years.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Looking at the old posts it’s really hard to see how the actual color looked like, because of the flash. There are few pictures in natural light surviving the photobucket disaster .
> 
> The chocolate one seemed closer to your bag in terms of leather, hardware and lining, but the color of your bag looks really orangey on my screen, so I don’t know.
> 
> I also have a brown OS Nikki with candy stripe lining, that I have been calling chocolate, but looking at the old posts I could only find references to Cognac Nikkis with candy stripe lining. My Nikki’s color seens to be darker than Cognac but lighter than Chocolate, and I wonder if the color just darkened with age (and leather treatments) after all these years.


Here is my cognac w/cc lining.
Uploads aren't working, I'll show you tomorrow.
Could yours be harewood?
Yes mine definitely has orange undertones.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> It’s not this one, is it?    Will try to get better pictures tomorrow


Looks like peacock to me.


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks like peacock to me.


Ooohhh, Carrie.   You could have lied to me.   I wanted it to be emerald!!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I have this


@Shelby33 you should think about selling this to me!!   LOL


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> @Shelby33 you should think about selling this to me!!   LOL


A really nice girl here sent it to me "too brighten my day" and it did! I had the mini but my mom lived it so I gave it to her so when I opened the box I was so excited, I had no idea what she was sending me. Very sweet of her.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> They are calling this one Emerald as well so it must have definitely been darker at one point:
> View attachment 5032309
> 
> 
> Navy, Emerald, Dark Grey, Wine, Concord, and Stonewash Blue (with camera flash on)
> View attachment 5032310
> 
> View attachment 5032311
> 
> View attachment 5032313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Ok, I'll stop posting photos now for today


Emerald, the first run, was darker than the second run that I have. 
Here is an emerald Nikki. 
OK is anyone else having trouble uploading?? 




__





						Post pictures of your NIKKI ** PICS ONLY
					

Sunshine outdoor, first pic w/ flash, second without:heart:




					forum.purseblog.com
				



Scroll down for emerald.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald, the first run, was darker than the second run that I have.
> Here is an emerald Nikki.
> OK is anyone else having trouble uploading??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pictures of your NIKKI ** PICS ONLY
> 
> 
> Sunshine outdoor, first pic w/ flash, second without:heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll down for emerald.


Yes, I can't upload any pics!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, I can't upload any pics!!


This happened the other night too.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald, the first run, was darker than the second run that I have.
> Here is an emerald Nikki.
> OK is anyone else having trouble uploading??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pictures of your NIKKI ** PICS ONLY
> 
> 
> Sunshine outdoor, first pic w/ flash, second without:heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll down for emerald.


Those are some beautiful OS bags!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Those are some beautiful OS bags!


I know, almost painful to look at.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, I can't upload any pics!!


I just uploaded one. Wonder what's wrong. It works then it doesn't then it does....


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald, the first run, was darker than the second run that I have.
> Here is an emerald Nikki.
> OK is anyone else having trouble uploading??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pictures of your NIKKI ** PICS ONLY
> 
> 
> Sunshine outdoor, first pic w/ flash, second without:heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll down for emerald.


I just looked through all 10 pages...wow!!  So many beautiful Nikki's!!  What one is this on p4?  Looks dark grey and smooshy:


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I just uploaded one. Wonder what's wrong. It works then it doesn't then it does....



Had that happen to me yesterday afternoon/evening. Haven't tried it this morning.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I just looked through all 10 pages...wow!!  So many beautiful Nikki's!!  What one is this on p4?  Looks dark grey and smooshy:
> View attachment 5033308


Not sure, sig HW, I don't know?


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Had that happen to me yesterday afternoon/evening. Haven't tried it this morning.


Seems to be working now.


----------



## samfalstaff

Tried to upload this photo when we were talking about chocolate/latte/brown Nikkis. So this isn't too relevant right now, but it's still a Nikki. Just conditioned it. I think it's chocolate. It has FDL lining.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Tried to upload this photo when we were talking about chocolate/latte/brown Nikkis. So this isn't too relevant right now, but it's still a Nikki. Just conditioned it. I think it's chocolate. It has FDL lining.
> 
> View attachment 5033486


Wow!!!


----------



## Skittle

And this is my chocolate Nikki with candy cane lining.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> And this is my chocolate Nikki with candy cane lining.
> 
> View attachment 5033588
> View attachment 5033589


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Skittle

And my new black Nikki with FDL lining.


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> And this is my chocolate Nikki with candy cane lining.
> 
> View attachment 5033588
> View attachment 5033589


Wow!


----------



## Skittle

samfalstaff said:


> Wow!



It looks to have the same leather as yours, just different lining. They both look yummy.


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> And my new black Nikki with FDL lining.
> 
> View attachment 5033595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033596


OMG,obsessed!!!!!!!!!  Hey, if you ever get sick of this one...you know who to call!!


----------



## JenJBS

Skittle said:


> And this is my chocolate Nikki with candy cane lining.
> 
> View attachment 5033588
> View attachment 5033589



What a delicious bag!       Your black one is also beautiful! This pics of both bags are really well done! 

Off to eat chocolate and peppermint... uh... um... I mean something healthy. Yes, that's it. Off to eat something healthy...


----------



## Skittle

JenJBS said:


> What a delicious bag!       Your black one is also beautiful! This pics of both bags are really well done!
> 
> Off to eat chocolate and peppermint... uh... um... I mean something healthy. Yes, that's it. Off to eat something healthy...



Thank you, Jen! The black one actually has an amazing leather, very soft, as soft as the stonewashed leather.

You know, chocolate is healthy in reasonable amounts, especially dark chocolate ... or so I've heard.


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> It looks to have the same leather as yours, just different lining. They both look yummy.


Yes, I think you are right. I think I like the CC with the brown better than the FDL though. The colors just work better together.


----------



## jennalovesbags

So stunning


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Skittle said:


> And my new black Nikki with FDL lining.
> 
> View attachment 5033595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033596


Wow this is stunning!! Leather looks so nice and smoosh on this  Where did you find this?


----------



## jennalovesbags

I need all of these!


----------



## Skittle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wow this is stunning!! Leather looks so nice and smoosh on this  Where did you find this?



Japan!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> And my new black Nikki with FDL lining.
> 
> View attachment 5033595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033596


This is beyond beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, I think you are right. I think I like the CC with the brown better than the FDL though. The colors just work better together.


I love brown and black together! Both linings look great though!


----------



## Shelby33

Black and sage sramped Nikkis



Magenta Nikki


Sunshine


Evergreen 


Emerald


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Black and sage sramped Nikkis
> View attachment 5033952
> View attachment 5033953
> 
> Magenta Nikki
> View attachment 5033954
> 
> Sunshine
> View attachment 5033955
> 
> Evergreen
> View attachment 5033956
> 
> Emerald
> View attachment 5033957
> View attachment 5033958



I'm not into yellow, but that sunshine Nikki is gorgeous. And I wouldn't mind getting an emerald Nikki either.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> I'm not into yellow, but that sunshine Nikki is gorgeous. And I wouldn't mind getting an emerald Nikki either.


I love the magenta but I'd get sick of it after a while.
I'd love an emerald but would REALLY REALLY love a Nikki in GA!


----------



## LipglossedX

I wasn't planning to collect a bunch of Nikki's but here we are...  

My two black's... Black Cat Linear Stud Nikki and Noir Nikki with Signature Hardware. They're different enough to have both, right?? 



Forest Green Nikki with Signature Hardware and Dark Metallic Grey Nikki with Silver Hardware



Current Nikki Minkie Pile


----------



## Shelby33

They're beautiful!!!! Yes I have a noir and a midnight, both Nikkis, it's totally OK! 
What do you think of them?


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> I wasn't planning to collect a bunch of Nikki's but here we are...
> 
> My two black's... Black Cat Linear Stud Nikki and Noir Nikki with Signature Hardware. They're different enough to have both, right??
> View attachment 5037234
> 
> 
> Forest Green Nikki with Signature Hardware and Dark Metallic Grey Nikki with Silver Hardware
> View attachment 5037239
> 
> 
> Current Nikki Minkie Pile
> View attachment 5037241


They all look great! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I wasn't planning to collect a bunch of Nikki's but here we are...
> 
> My two black's... Black Cat Linear Stud Nikki and Noir Nikki with Signature Hardware. They're different enough to have both, right??
> View attachment 5037234
> 
> 
> Forest Green Nikki with Signature Hardware and Dark Metallic Grey Nikki with Silver Hardware
> View attachment 5037239
> 
> 
> Current Nikki Minkie Pile
> View attachment 5037241


They're all gorgeous especially the studded one!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> They're beautiful!!!! Yes I have a noir and a midnight, both Nikkis, it's totally OK!
> What do you think of them?



I really like all of them!  I reach for black bags the most so I actually don't mind buying ones that I really like... these two have super nice leathers and feel kind of unique compared to my other bags. The Forest is a nice supple leather too and I love the color (I do wish it had silver/gunmetal hardware but that's a normal wish of mine lol). The Metallic Grey is kind of interesting... it's really thick and smooth and reminds me of upholstery leather. I think however they made it helps the metallic color not rub off though and it smells really good!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> They all look great! Which one is your favorite?



Thanks! Oh I really can't pick a favorite yet.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> They're all gorgeous especially the studded one!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Green Nikki


----------



## Antonia

My new noir Nikki arrived and I'm so smitten with this leather!  It is simply amazing!!!  So much nicer than the other black Nikki I had and sold...this leather is soft and feels very durable so I know I won't have to baby it....so so  happy!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> My new noir Nikki arrived and I'm so smitten with this leather!  It is simply amazing!!!  So much nicer than the other black Nikki I had and sold...this leather is soft and feels very durable so I know I won't have to baby it....so so  happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049223
> View attachment 5049229
> View attachment 5049230
> View attachment 5049235



Beautiful!! Noir leather is really nice!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful!! Noir leather is really nice!


Thank you!!  Yes, I'm very impressed!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My new noir Nikki arrived and I'm so smitten with this leather!  It is simply amazing!!!  So much nicer than the other black Nikki I had and sold...this leather is soft and feels very durable so I know I won't have to baby it....so so  happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049223
> View attachment 5049229
> View attachment 5049230
> View attachment 5049235


Looks really nice!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Looks really nice!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> My new noir Nikki arrived and I'm so smitten with this leather!  It is simply amazing!!!  So much nicer than the other black Nikki I had and sold...this leather is soft and feels very durable so I know I won't have to baby it....so so  happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049223
> View attachment 5049229
> View attachment 5049230
> View attachment 5049235



Congratulations, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Congratulations, it's gorgeous!


Thank you!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> My new noir Nikki arrived and I'm so smitten with this leather!  It is simply amazing!!!  So much nicer than the other black Nikki I had and sold...this leather is soft and feels very durable so I know I won't have to baby it....so so  happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049223
> View attachment 5049229
> View attachment 5049230
> View attachment 5049235



Congratulations!      Glad you're so happy with it!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!    Glad you're so happy with it!


Thanks Jen!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My new noir Nikki arrived and I'm so smitten with this leather!  It is simply amazing!!!  So much nicer than the other black Nikki I had and sold...this leather is soft and feels very durable so I know I won't have to baby it....so so  happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049223
> View attachment 5049229
> View attachment 5049230
> View attachment 5049235


Beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Shelby!!


----------



## Shelby33

Added:
Green (?) 


Maybe chocolate 


Can't find my FIG. Mint is on the way.


----------



## Shelby33

Found this picture, OS sky blue Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Envy 09^


Envy and emerald ^


Studded envy! ^


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine Nikki. (not mine) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Plum Nikki also not mine


----------



## Shelby33

Found some more
Concord


Forest


SW blue and GE


----------



## Antonia

Love the sunshine Nikki!!


----------



## Shelby33

White with the OS leopard lining
	

		
			
		

		
	



GA! 


These aren't mine, just pictures from old threads.


----------



## Shelby33

Coral, not mine


----------



## Shelby33

Another GA, she might not be crazy about the color! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

I do not know the color of this bag, it was very faded. Grey and white striped lining. Finally got it to the color I wanted.
I used Tarrago and mixed to get the color. This will stay on the bag thru rain or anything. Just buff, I've never had any color rub off onto my clothes. However, if you decide you want to take it off, baby wipes will eventually get it off.
The first time I did this bag I used Collonil shoe cream, it's terrible. It is hard to wok with, never dried and doesn't penetrate the leather.
Anyway here it is


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I do not know the color of this bag, it was very faded. Grey and white striped lining. Finally got it to the color I wanted.
> I used Tarrago and mixed to get the color. This will stay on the bag thru rain or anything. Just buff, I've never had any color rub off onto my clothes. However, if you decide you want to take it off, baby wipes will eventually get it off.
> The first time I did this bag I used Collonil shoe cream, it's terrible. It is hard to wok with, never dried and doesn't penetrate the leather.
> Anyway here it is
> View attachment 5081910
> View attachment 5081911
> View attachment 5081912
> View attachment 5081913


This color is beautiful, love it! You always make bags look so amazing


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This color is beautiful, love it! You always make bags look so amazing


Thanks! It's relaxing actually!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I do not know the color of this bag, it was very faded. Grey and white striped lining. Finally got it to the color I wanted.
> I used Tarrago and mixed to get the color. This will stay on the bag thru rain or anything. Just buff, I've never had any color rub off onto my clothes. However, if you decide you want to take it off, baby wipes will eventually get it off.
> The first time I did this bag I used Collonil shoe cream, it's terrible. It is hard to wok with, never dried and doesn't penetrate the leather.
> Anyway here it is
> View attachment 5081910
> View attachment 5081911
> View attachment 5081912
> View attachment 5081913



It's beautiful! And you are very brave to use baby wipes! Every time I tried to use them, they cleaned the original color, too  .

I think that we have the same bag. I used to call the color Leaf, but searching through the forum I found out that Leaf came only with the floral lining and it was a totally different leather. So now I call it Pine, because I found a post referring to a green Nikki with grey/white striping as Pine, but I couldn't find any actual pictures . But I found out that the Tarrago Pineneedle cream is a perfect match, so Pine it is .

Here is mine:


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> It beautiful! And you are very brave to use baby wipes! Every time I tried to use them, they cleaned the original color, too  .
> 
> I think that we have the same bag. I used to call the color Leaf, but searching through he forum I found out that Leaf came only with the floral lining and it was a totally different leather. So now I call it Pine, because I found a post referring to a green Nikki with grey/white striping as Pine, but I couldn't find any actual pictures . But I found out that the Tarrago Pineneedle cream is a perfect match, so Pine it is .
> 
> Here is mine:
> View attachment 5081959


I think it is the same! I also wondered if mine was leaf, but leaf wasn't this pebbled. I'll see if I can find any info on pine, thanks for the info!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I do not know the color of this bag, it was very faded. Grey and white striped lining. Finally got it to the color I wanted.
> I used Tarrago and mixed to get the color. This will stay on the bag thru rain or anything. Just buff, I've never had any color rub off onto my clothes. However, if you decide you want to take it off, baby wipes will eventually get it off.
> The first time I did this bag I used Collonil shoe cream, it's terrible. It is hard to wok with, never dried and doesn't penetrate the leather.
> Anyway here it is
> View attachment 5081910
> View attachment 5081911
> View attachment 5081912
> View attachment 5081913



 This green is so beautiful!        As always, you do extraordinary work.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Another GA, she might not be crazy about the color! It's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081621


I want this! Wow!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I do not know the color of this bag, it was very faded. Grey and white striped lining. Finally got it to the color I wanted.
> I used Tarrago and mixed to get the color. This will stay on the bag thru rain or anything. Just buff, I've never had any color rub off onto my clothes. However, if you decide you want to take it off, baby wipes will eventually get it off.
> The first time I did this bag I used Collonil shoe cream, it's terrible. It is hard to wok with, never dried and doesn't penetrate the leather.
> Anyway here it is
> View attachment 5081910
> View attachment 5081911
> View attachment 5081912
> View attachment 5081913


What a wonderful green color! Do you have a before pic? Or did I miss that?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I think it is the same! I also wondered if mine was leaf, but leaf wasn't this pebbled. I'll see if I can find any info on pine, thanks for the info!


Now it looks like my leaf Nikki!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Now it looks like my leaf Nikki!


I love leaf!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What a wonderful green color! Do you have a before pic? Or did I miss that?


I didn't think of that but I think I posted a picture when I first got it. Was a sort of washed out green.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> This green is so beautiful!        As always, you do extraordinary work.


Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SW blue and black Nikki. The black one definitely has more wrinkles to it. Not sure if the blue one will wrinkle the same. Love that both bags have silver hardware.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SW blue and black Nikki. The black one definitely has more wrinkles to it. Not sure if the blue one will wrinkle the same. Love that both bags have silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083527
> View attachment 5083528
> View attachment 5083529
> View attachment 5083530



They are both so pretty!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Pepper Nikki for reference purposes






from: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-pass-the-pepper.489337/


----------



## Shelby33

Lol


LipglossedX said:


> Pepper Nikki for reference purposes
> 
> View attachment 5084517
> 
> View attachment 5084516
> 
> 
> from: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-pass-the-pepper.489337/


 Lol I just made a thread for pepper, can't believe I never thought to look in the reference section


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Noir Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I thought sunshine Nikki had BW floral lining in it or maybe more than one was made. Borrowed  pics from forum. I guess TRR yellow Nikki is Sunshine. Bag shipped but everything that comes from TRR I feel like takes forever to arrive :/


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I thought sunshine Nikki had BW floral lining in it or maybe more than one was made. Borrowed  pics from forum. I guess TRR yellow Nikki is Sunshine. Bag shipped but everything that comes from TRR I feel like takes forever to arrive :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090036
> View attachment 5090037
> View attachment 5090039
> View attachment 5090040


Sunshine has blue/white stripes which look really nice with the yellow.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki she so pretty


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Stonewash Blue Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Peacock Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Green Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Eyelet Brown Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Noir Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Tan studded Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Stonewash Black Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Sunshine Nikki


----------



## Antonia

OMG @Jeepgurl76 , those are so nice.  My new fave is the sunshine yellow!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094273


Now That is smooshy!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sunshine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094294



All your Nikki's are gorgeous!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Green Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094277
> View attachment 5094278


Really do need a green Nikki in my life. LOVE


----------



## Shelby33

Not my photos (or bags!) 
Iris Nikki 


Emerald Nikki-this must be the original emerald?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Not my photos (or bags!)
> Iris Nikki
> View attachment 5096219
> 
> Emerald Nikki-this must be the original emerald?
> View attachment 5096220



I love Iris!!!  Original Emerald looks close to Forest (I think I saw in some thread she kind of renamed the color with later bags)

I want to know where these old bags are hiding now??


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I love Iris!!!  Original Emerald looks close to Forest (I think I saw in some thread she kind of renamed the color with later bags)
> 
> I want to know where these old bags are hiding now??


Me too,  where are they????


----------



## Haughty

Can you guys help?   Is this SW chocolate?  It is The softest leather I have ever felt.  Twill B/W floral lining.  Definitely feels like velvet.   I’m not sure it it OS enough to be SW.


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Can you guys help?   Is this SW chocolate?  It is The softest leather I have ever felt.  Twill B/W floral lining.  Definitely feels like velvet.   I’m not sure it it OS enough to be SW.



I am not a SW expect but it does look super soft and nice!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> Can you guys help?   Is this SW chocolate?  It is The softest leather I have ever felt.  Twill B/W floral lining.  Definitely feels like velvet.   I’m not sure it it OS enough to be SW.


No


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I love Iris!!!  Original Emerald looks close to Forest (I think I saw in some thread she kind of renamed the color with later bags)
> 
> I want to know where these old bags are hiding now??


No kidding! I have never seen emerald, GE, GA, tomato, royal and a few others for sale. One of my friends here tried to get me to buy a yellow resort Nikki, I don't know why I didn't, it went for 12.00 and I think it had PAISLEY lining!


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Can you guys help?   Is this SW chocolate?  It is The softest leather I have ever felt.  Twill B/W floral lining.  Definitely feels like velvet.   I’m not sure it it OS enough to be SW.


It looks like my chocolate nikki (with FDL interior) that is super soft but not SW.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Not my photos (or bags!)
> Iris Nikki
> View attachment 5096219
> 
> Emerald Nikki-this must be the original emerald?
> View attachment 5096220


These are gorgeous! I had the same thought: where could these bags be hiding?


----------



## Shelby33

Sage stamped Nikki, SO, only 3 made. This one has silver HW. (not mine)


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Sage stamped Nikki, SO, only 3 made. This one has silver HW. (not mine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097251
> View attachment 5097252


I like that stamped leather but I think I prefer it as accent like with the MABS rather than all over the bag


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I like that stamped leather but I think I prefer it as accent like with the MABS rather than all over the bag


Same for me. I'd love the black/blue one.


----------



## Shelby33

Tomato Nikki


----------



## Haughty

You guys are right!  Nothing compares to this OS wine leather!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> You guys are right!  Nothing compares to this OS wine leather!


Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Found another picture, 2nd run of emerald Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Oh found a picture of the resort 2008 black Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Would love to find a GA Nikki! Where the Hell are they all???


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Would love to find a GA Nikki! Where the Hell are they all???
> View attachment 5126708


if there is one out there you'd be the one to find it....and for a good price


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Would love to find a GA Nikki! Where the Hell are they all???
> View attachment 5126708



I feel like I've seen them before? (maybe not).... does anyone on here have one?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I feel like I've seen them before? (maybe not).... does anyone on here have one?


Not that I know of?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Not that I know of?



Maybe I've only seen older photos... are they silver hardware?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Maybe I've only seen older photos... are they silver hardware?


Yes! I have a GA MAB and I LOVE her!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Nikki’s having a lazy Saturday 



Dark Grey metallic



Noir 



Black Cat linear stud



Forest


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Nikki’s having a lazy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 5318389
> 
> Dark Grey metallic
> 
> View attachment 5318398
> 
> Noir
> 
> View attachment 5318394
> 
> Black Cat linear stud
> 
> View attachment 5318395
> 
> Forest
> 
> View attachment 5318397


I like those studs


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Nikki’s having a lazy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 5318389
> 
> Dark Grey metallic
> 
> View attachment 5318398
> 
> Noir
> 
> View attachment 5318394
> 
> Black Cat linear stud
> 
> View attachment 5318395
> 
> Forest
> 
> View attachment 5318397



Beautiful collection! Is the one with studs much heavier than the others?


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful collection! Is the one with studs much heavier than the others?



Thanks! Yes, it is heavier... the leather is also pretty thick on it (nice though). I love that one but just carry it when I want some extra edgy vibe so it's worth it. lol


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Nikki’s having a lazy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 5318389
> 
> Dark Grey metallic
> 
> View attachment 5318398
> 
> Noir
> 
> View attachment 5318394
> 
> Black Cat linear stud
> 
> View attachment 5318395
> 
> Forest
> 
> View attachment 5318397


They are all beautiful but I want to see more of that dark grey metallic!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Nikki’s having a lazy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 5318389
> 
> Dark Grey metallic
> 
> View attachment 5318398
> 
> Noir
> 
> View attachment 5318394
> 
> Black Cat linear stud
> 
> View attachment 5318395
> 
> Forest
> 
> View attachment 5318397


those studs remind me of Marc Jacobs Sweet Punk bags - very coveted


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> They are all beautiful but I want to see more of that dark grey metallic!



I will share more. That one changes colors so much in the light it's hard to capture but a really pretty bag!


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> those studs remind me of Marc Jacobs Sweet Punk bags - very coveted
> View attachment 5319117



The studs do look really similar. Love that one too!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> The studs do look really similar. Love that one too!


I'd like to have one of those but they're scarce and I think they're heavy


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> those studs remind me of Marc Jacobs Sweet Punk bags - very coveted
> View attachment 5319117


Oh you are not kidding! I saw one that sold for 70.00 on TRR!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh you are not kidding! I saw one that sold for 70.00 on TRR!


sweet punk?
I'll bet it wasn't advertised as such


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> sweet punk?
> I'll bet it wasn't advertised as such


Nope, didn't know what they had...


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> those studs remind me of Marc Jacobs Sweet Punk bags - very coveted
> View attachment 5319117


That's a cool bag!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Nope, didn't know what they had...


did you see it before it sold?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> did you see it before it sold?


No if I had I would have PMd you!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No if I had I would have PMd you!


you and some of the other minkettes are such good sleuths.  I just look when I'm in the mood, not all the time.....and mainly on Posh and ebay - maybe tradesy.  Never would have thought of thred up where @Jeepgurl76 recently found a bag.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

navy luxe nikki


----------



## Antonia

SW blue Nikki


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> SW blue Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5625637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625641


Nikki isn't for me but that leather


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> Nikki isn't for me but that leather


I know, right?


----------



## Antonia

Chocolate middle school Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Chocolate middle school Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5629550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629553


Gorgeous! I have been thinking I need a brown Nikki!


----------

